# Butchered first sheep



## alsea1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, my son came over to butcher his ram katahdin lamb Jimbo.
It went well. No mistakes.
We all but had to draw straws to see who was gonna have to do it. No one wanted to.
Looks like he dressed out pretty good. Have not weighed the meat yet. We only take into account what makes it to freezer.

I'm gonna miss that guy. Finally got him leash trained.  I really wanted to keep him. but you can't keep em all I guess


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 1, 2013)

You're better than me. I can eat 'em, drive them to the butcher, pick them up. Even see them skinned out, but, boy, as long as it has a face I cant do it.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 1, 2013)

My part in this was suckering him over with grain and leading him to the spot. My son did the deed. 
He told my husband later he didnt like doing it. I'm glad to hear that in a way.


----------



## D1 (Jan 1, 2013)

I dont know, maybe something is wrong with me  I never have/had a problem doing this sort of thing.. maybe cause Ive been around it all my life.


now my wife on the other hand cant even stay out there and watch even when the cleaning and processing is being done

oh and dont name them and just dump feed and water to them.... that may help make it easier


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah, lol. Naming them can be a problem.


----------

